# New Bow?



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Im pretty new to archery and have never owned a good bow. Im thinking of picking up a new bow for my first hunting season but dont have the cash to buy a fancy bow. I already have 6 or 7 alumium arrows and want a bow with about 45-50# pull. I already have an old Browning compound bow Ive never shot because I just boght a shoot around rest after I was told my bow was probably designed to shot off the shelf. It has a hole tapped on the side that I thought was for an arrow rest but now I know that modern bows have 2. Do you guys think I should try and hunt my old bow or buy a new one? Im already in school so I cant work to get cash and I currently have $8 USD in my savings. I still need to buy feathers since I cant shoot with vanes on a rubber shoot-around rest. 

P.S. What the heck is a plunger button? I know I can use it with my shoot around rest and that I might be able to make one. 
Thats all


----------



## TT121 (Jun 13, 2010)

Try get a small frame Compound bow as a beginner bow with about draw weight 50lb and it accept all bow aids... bowsight, Arrow rest, stablizer...etc. Try to find CUCA outdoors website to take a look on those....hope this info helps.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

What's your draw length, and if you don't know tell us how tall you are and we will know what to tell you to look for. If your draw length is anywhere from 20"-25" I would recommend a youth bow. Maybe a Mission Menace or a Mathews Ignition. Since you say you don't have alot of money look here on the Classified ads and look in the bow department and then under women's and youth bows and look for a Mission Menace, the draw length can be adjusted anywhere from 17"-29" and the draw weight I think is anywhere from 20#-52# and they are fairly cheap. I think I recall seeing one that came with some Carbon Express carbon arrows, and had a sight, rest, stabilizer, and a quiver and all you would need is a release, broadheads, and some practice tips and I think the bow was only in the $200's which is very cheap. Mission is made by Mathews just to let you know.
If you have any more questions please send me a private message and I'll get back with you on it.
Thanks and God Bless,
Clint


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Diamond Razor Edge is also a good bow. 30-60# amd very high quality.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd try to get a Diamond Razors Edge. Like Corpral said, it has awesome adjustability. It's made to grow with you.

Jake


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

about 28". Im 5´11" in case that helps


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

there is a wide variety of bows out there but i suggest going somewhere to try some bows out see what fits you and then search around and try to find a good deal on a used bow in the classifieds or locally in your area. 
good luck on your decision


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out the Hoyt Turbohawk. Awesome little bow.

Jake


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Can you try them out at Cabelas or Bass Pro? Those are the only places Ive seen bows besides Dick´s


----------



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

you need to post a picture of the bow you have now were we can help you out better.if its at least 35lb draw weight(depending on your state law)and you have arrows whether alum. or carbon,just practice,practice,practice.As for your rest,i have a bow with one hole also,but no problem with my drop-away i have on it now,the second hole which is smaller is just for the lockdown screw against the riser,need to see pics of yours first.i would get that bow ready for the season,save your money,then go out and get you one of the fancy bows early next year,practice with it all summer and then by the time bowseason comes around again youll be more than ready.if you dont have the money right now dont stress yourself,use what you got.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You would have to go to a Pro Shop to shoot the Hoyt that I was talking about. Give us some pics off your old bow.

Jake


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

no alibi is dead on. also those stores would be fine to look at them, but i would buy the bow from a friend or on AT(archerytalk). stores are a tad over priced


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

The problem is thats it stayed in Illinois and Im in mexico. I DID take a few pics with my cell phone before I left. My bow is a Browning with 45# pull. I cant post the pics for some reason but can someone post them for me? Ill also try to include pics of my arrows


----------

